# Travel Destinations > South America >  Luggage

## lifeonlake

I need to buy a new set of luggage, I've noticed costco sells sets for a reasonable price. Just wondering if anyone has any feed back. I'm going to be travelling to South America this December so I'm looking for something durable but nothing to expensive. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## moon

Luggage is more or less the same concept as "baggage", but is used normally used in relation to the personal luggage of a specific person or persons (e.g. I have lost my luggage, he has prepared his luggage, but not normally I have lost my baggage, he has prepared his baggage). The modern traveller can be expected to have packages contag clothing, toiletries, small possessions, trip necessities, and on the return-trip, souvenirs. For some, luggage and the style thereof is representative of the owner's wealth.

----------


## chunkpeter

Luggage is more or less the same concept as "baggage", but is used normally used in relation to the personal luggage of a specific person or persons (e.g. I have lost my luggage, he has prepared his luggage, but not normally I have lost my baggage, he has prepared his baggage). The modern traveller can be expected to have packages contag clothing, toiletries, small possessions, trip necessities, and on the return-trip, souvenirs. For some, luggage and the style thereof is representative of the owner's wealth.Luggage has changed over time. Historically the most common types of luggage were Chests or trunks made of wood or other heavy materials. These would be shipped by professional movers. Since the Second World War smaller and more lightweight suitcases and bags that can be carried by an individual have become the main form of luggage.

With more and more passengers travelling by air the baggage handlers have seen an increase of passengers using the airline transport industry's ATA 300 Specifications for baggage designs acceptable for air transport, including both 'hand luggage' and 'hold luggage'.

----------

